# What permissions should I set on /tmp, /var/tmp and /dev/pts?



## bryn1u (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

I have a problem with `crontab` in jail for users. When iI write a command like `crontab -e` as a user imI’m getting errors as below:

```
Error: /var/tmp/vi.recover/: Permission denied
ex/vi: Modifications not recoverable if the session fails
```
Before iI got similar problem with premissionspermissions but iI think iI fixed it with changing premissionpermissions on /dev/pts. I set new premissionspermissions `chmod 666 /dev/pts`. And set premissionspermissions on /tmp, `chmod o+x /tmp/`.

```
drw-rw-rwx  10 root  wheel  -                       960 Feb 25 13:18 tmp
```
And:

```
drw-rw-rw-  2 root  wheel  -  512 Feb 25 12:58 pts
```
Someone can help me ?
Greetz


----------



## getopt (Feb 25, 2015)

See cron(8) and crontab(5). There you can read how to specify a user for editing a user's crontab.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 25, 2015)

`chmod 1777 /tmp /var/tmp`.  Those directories need to be writable and have the sticky bit set.


----------

